# LETTERS TO JULIET



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

Hummm... :idea:

https://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=vqva2klb9E4&feature=related


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*French Music Spectacle...*

Aimer c'est ce qu'y a d'plus beau
Aimer c'est monter si haut 
Et toucher les ailes des oiseaux 
Aimer c'est ce qu'y a d'plus beau


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*The Bitter Chalice" wins RIFF Best Screenplay Award*

This might be of interest::icon_study:

A distinguished jury led by Paul Zonderland, senior vice president and general manager of Walt Disney Studio Motion Pictures Italy, recently voted The Bitter Chalice the "Best Feature-Length Screenplay" at the Roma Independent Film Festival (RIFF) in Italy. Co-written by Beverly Allen and Jacques Lipkau Goyard, the work beat out 60 other un-produced scripts from around the globe.

read more at:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*A Letter From England*

I've received an email-letter from a lovely young woman.:icon_hailthee:

And I'd like to share it with everyone... with her permission, of course.

"I am seventeen and live in England. Yesterday I got your book *"War Child"* out of my local library, started reading it when I got home and finished it in one evening- *I loved it!"*

Please click on link to read more:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*What is your motivation?*

If I could do something that inspires someone somewhere in a corner of the world--then that is my truth motivation.

I'd like to share a letter from one of my readers: A Sincere Thanks!

"About a week ago, *I found your book, "War Child," on a shelf of a bookstore in the Hong Kong International Airport.* I finished reading it in about four hours. I was coming back home to Canada from a month-long trip in Vietnam, where I was visiting my family (mostly in Ho Chi Minh and Dong Thap).

Read more: https://www.pariswoman.com/paris/letter_from_editor/a sincere thanks.htm


----------

